
LibreWolf – A fork of Firefox, focused on privacy, security and freedom - URfejk
https://librewolf-community.gitlab.io/
======
ktm5j
Soo, from looking through everything in their repos, this looks like just a
rebranded custom build of Firefox.. without any actual changes to the source.
They grab a tarball of the FF source from mozilla.org and then build it with
custom options and some minor patching to makefiles/etc.

You can see (I believe) everything that happens to build LibreWolf in their
Arch repo: [https://gitlab.com/librewolf-
community/browser/arch/-/blob/m...](https://gitlab.com/librewolf-
community/browser/arch/-/blob/master/librewolf/PKGBUILD)

Not exactly what I'd call a fork

------
jaharios
If Firefox didn't phone home for crashes and useful telemetry it would have
died along time ago.

------
rovr138
Besides branding, are these the changes? [https://gitlab.com/librewolf-
community/settings](https://gitlab.com/librewolf-community/settings)

Can’t tell if that’s all of it.

------
ta17711771
Why is security never first...

~~~
theonemind
Feel free to lead a fork with your priorities at any time.

